# What breed are these?



## Tassimo (Aug 1, 2010)

Wondered if anyone knew what breed of pigeons these are?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Show Type Birmingham Roller, and a Nun


----------



## Tassimo (Aug 1, 2010)

ok thank you so much


----------



## becege (Mar 12, 2003)

I don't think that is a show roller. My guess is a Birmingham. The other is obviously a nun.


----------

